# Pinarello Gan Size Help



## Njaynear (Sep 9, 2017)

Hey all, new member here. 

I'm interested in picking up a Pinarello Gan and could use some recommendations on sizing. I'm 5'6" with a 29" inseam. currently riding a Lemond Victoire 53 cm. It has a 545 mm top tube and 512 mm seat tube. Had to put a 80 mm steam to make it feel more comfortable and reduce my arms being stretched. There also isn't much seat tube showing. 

Was at a local bike shop and they were recommending a 46.5 cm Gan. Not sure if it was because they didn't have a 50 cm in stock or if it was because that was the right size for me. They also had to put a 100 mm stem on the 46.5 bike.

Which size would you guys recommend for me? Also, would a 51.5 cm gan be too big? The dimensions seem almost similar to my 2014 specialized allez 50 cm.


----------

